# rocky mountain rmx lager...



## Drak14a (22. September 2007)

hi leute...
eins meiner lager an meinem rmx ist geplatzt(32x20x10).ich hab mal bei einem fachhandel nachgefragt und die sagten mir, dass ein lager 38.50euro kostet...
gibt es vllt eine günstigere lösung? hab schon ein bischen gegooglet aber nichts richtiges gefunden...
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

mfg Moritz


----------



## blaubaer (22. September 2007)

solche lager sind ihr geld schon wert  

hab da letztens bei meinem bike, nicht das Rocky, die lager gewechselt und eine menge dafür bezahlt und wenn sie wieder 3jahre halten wars auch das geld wert

deine lager haben aber nicht noch die blauen dichtungen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drak14a (23. September 2007)

ok danke...dann werd ich mir mal einen satz lager besorden
ne ich hab lager mit den schwarzen dichtungen...gab es da unterschiede?

mfg Moritz


----------



## Gap______Jumper (23. September 2007)

Normalerweise steht auf dieser schwarzen/blauen/roten etc. Dichtung eine Zahlen und Buchstabenkombi drauf, diese gibt dann die Bauart etc. an, am besten schaun, ob du genau diese irgendwo günstig bekommst! Beim RMX kenn ich mich nicht weiter aus..


----------

